# Nielsen sharpener



## russ61 (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi,I bought a NIELSEN chain grinder at a farm auction,anybody know anything about them?Looks to be an older unit.Seems to sharpen pretty good but I don't know how to set drag height with it yet,any expierenced users?Will try to post a picture.


----------



## Uwharrie (Dec 8, 2006)

russ61, This looks like a 100B grinder. My dad loves these as it's all he's ever used. I remember this grinder growing up as we had two of them and they do a great job. These were before the direct drive motors and they had a belt from the motor to the grinding wheel. They required more service as belts wore and pulleys wore and needed replacing but over all the only grinder my dad would use. When I started using the efco grinders he would not as he liked these so much more. If you ever want to shed of it, let me know. Tony


----------



## psquared (Mar 25, 2007)

*Parts for Nielson 100-B*

Russ61

I got the same machine today. It needs some cleanup, a new belt, wheel and a diamond for the wheel dresser, if I don't want to hand dress the wheels. 

How did you make out using your machine and did you run across a source for parts?


----------



## Poley4 (Mar 25, 2007)

My Dad has one, he bought it new in the mid '70's. It has been a real good machine. The whole family still uses it to this day.


----------



## russ61 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Nielsen*

Been doing pretty well with the sharpener.Real simple to use.Havent really needed any parts although I probably should get a set of wheels for different size chains.I looked at one time for wheels ,if I remember right MSC supply had them.
Good luck with yours.


----------



## jefferyc22 (Feb 13, 2008)

anyone know what to set the wheel angle at?(the one that has small numbers instead of degrees)


----------



## Poley4 (Feb 13, 2008)

Is it a Nielsen?


----------



## jefferyc22 (Feb 13, 2008)

Poley4 said:


> Is it a Nielsen?


Yes, it is a Nielson model #200 and something


----------



## Bob Wright (Feb 13, 2008)

My dad had that one also from the early 1970's...Bob


----------



## galde (Feb 13, 2008)

*setting depth gauge*

You can use the depth adjustment to set the drag height to within a mil or two by calibrating the vertical wheel movement versus the rotation of the depth knob. My efco raises/lowers the wheel by 0.005 for each ridge on the depth knob. You can calibrate by attaching a stationary pointer to measure the knob rotation to raise the wheel a known distance (use a block of known thickness under the wheel, rest the stopped wheel on the block,screw the depth adjustment to make contact, remove the block, and count the number of knob ridges required to lower the wheel by this distance. After sharpening the chain, put a tooth under the stopped wheel, lower the wheel onto the tooth, turn the depth knob until it just picks the wheel off the tooth, then dial the desired number of knob ridges under the pointer. Just like dialing in an elevation correction on a riflescope --- in my case, six 'clicks' for a 0.030" setting.


----------



## Poley4 (Feb 13, 2008)

jefferyc22 said:


> Yes, it is a Nielson model #200 and something



I've always had it set on 35.


----------



## jefferyc22 (Feb 13, 2008)

Poley4 said:


> I've always had it set on 35.


that's where I have been using it.......makes a pretty nice hook.
The grinder has some play in the axis but I only paid $100 for it.


----------



## JJay03 (Mar 9, 2009)

I went and looked at the old grinder my dad has and it looks exactly like that one it says 100-b on it. Anyone know what grinding wheel I need to have it sharpen my Stihl 33RSC chain.


----------



## sthiluser4ever (Jul 31, 2009)

*Parts for Nielsen Chainsaw Sharpener B-100*

Just a heads up guys. I had to follow up on some leads on the Nielson B-100. I tried Nielson Fastener out of Eugene OR,which led me to Burton Saw,then to a Gentleman John Brooks-Brooks Ent. Cell phone 541-343-0458. He said the part number is K163 V Belt. $8.40 shipping $6.00. Hope that helps out. This machine has been in our family 30 years. First broken belt. 
Take care, Wes in TEXAS:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Brian VT (Feb 16, 2010)

I was just given a 100-B and have never used any type of grinder.
Anyone have a manual ? I'm sure I can get the basic idea and angles from my BIL that has an Oregon.
My specific questions are how to use the dresser, how to know if the diamond needs to be replaced, how to hand dress the wheel if the diamonds are no longer available, and what size the drive belt might be so I can look for one locally.


----------



## LumberMaster (Nov 7, 2010)

Poley4 said:


> My Dad has one, he bought it new in the mid '70's. It has been a real good machine. The whole family still uses it to this day.



Just wonder if you know how much your dad paid for when new from the 70's?


----------



## nmurph (Sep 27, 2011)

greenleaf_nib said:


> I've got one I am selling if anyone is interested.


 
You're a newb, and I'm sure you didn't take time to read the rules around here, so I will save you the trouble of doing so.

You are not a sponsor and cannot sell on the general forums. You need to list you item here (and delete your post):

http://www.arboristsite.com/classifieds.php?do=main&catid=18

Oh yeah, welcome!!


----------



## greenleaf_nib (Sep 27, 2011)

*newb*

Yes, I am a newb. I saw people talking about that particular sharpener here and figured I would try to sell it here. I'm getting very sick of the mentally deficient types on craigslist, where I did have it listed.

Thanks for the advice. I will relist it properly.


----------



## BuckI (Jan 4, 2012)

Does anyone know where to get new grinding wheels for nielson sharpeners?


----------



## Roanoker494 (Jan 4, 2012)

Biggest piece of info you need is the arbor size, either measure the old wheel or the motor arbor if you have no wheel. Overall diameter is important but you can dress a larger stone down to fit the machine. I believe the Nielsen grinders used a smaller wheel so maybe start with a 4" diameter??


----------



## BuckI (Jan 4, 2012)

4" is correct
they have a 3/8" arbor which seems to be different
Found a couple places that sell wheelsn but, figuring out which one I need is a challange. I have a 3/8 050 chain.


----------



## watsonr (Jan 4, 2012)

sthiluser4ever said:


> Just a heads up guys. I had to follow up on some leads on the Nielson B-100. I tried Nielson Fastener out of Eugene OR,which led me to Burton Saw,then to a Gentleman John Brooks-Brooks Ent. Cell phone 541-343-0458. He said the part number is K163 V Belt. $8.40 shipping $6.00. Hope that helps out. This machine has been in our family 30 years. First broken belt.
> Take care, Wes in TEXAS:greenchainsaw:





russ61 said:


> I looked at one time for wheels ,if I remember right MSC supply had them.



Did you read the entire post?? I'd start right here at the top or with a google search for this one here.


----------



## Parman (Jul 4, 2013)

*owners manual*

Just acquired a nielson 100 b grinder and I need instructions to sharpen a chain. Where can i get an owners manual?


----------



## Cope91f (Feb 19, 2019)

Hello, I am new to the site and I am hoping that someone here may be able to help. I have an old Nielsen chain grinder, the stamp on the machine says it is a Model 100-A but I have found nothing supporting that a model 100-A even exists besides the he fact that I am looking at one. All literature I have found is on the 100-B. They look almost identical. I am in need of parts for the grinder. (Belt, and replacement wheels.) Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## undee70ss (Feb 19, 2019)

Cope91f said:


> Hello, I am new to the site and I am hoping that someone here may be able to help. I have an old Nielsen chain grinder, the stamp on the machine says it is a Model 100-A but I have found nothing supporting that a model 100-A even exists besides the he fact that I am looking at one. All literature I have found is on the 100-B. They look almost identical. I am in need of parts for the grinder. (Belt, and replacement wheels.) Can anyone point me in the right direction?


See my posts here. 
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/bell-industries-k6-grinder.321605/


----------



## Cope91f (Feb 19, 2019)

undee70ss said:


> See my posts here.
> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/bell-industries-k6-grinder.321605/


Thank you. If you still have the parts book mentioned in that thread for the 100A I would be interested in seeing it if you wouldn't mind.


----------



## undee70ss (Mar 4, 2019)

Cope91f said:


> Thank you. If you still have the parts book mentioned in that thread for the 100A I would be interested in seeing it if you wouldn't mind.


Yes I still have it, I’ll make some digital copies sometime this week


----------



## undee70ss (Mar 6, 2019)

This is all I have on Nielsen grinders.


----------

